# printer setup(solved)

## treelin

i cannot go to url localhost:631 ...

also system>manage printing show an unknown error(could not connect to host localhost)

i have installed libusb

what could i do?Last edited by treelin on Thu Aug 13, 2009 4:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Is the CUPS service running ? (/etc/init.d/cupsd status) ?

What flags did you use ? please give us the output of "emerge -pv cups"

Did you follow the Gentoo Printing Guide : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml ?

----------

## d2_racing

You should post this :

```

# emerge --info

# lsusb

```

----------

## treelin

emerge -pv cups

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.3.11 [1.3.10-r2] USE="X acl avahi* dbus java jpeg ldap pam perl png ppds python samba ssl tiff xinetd -gnutls -kerberos -php -slp -static -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 i restarted cups and i got into 631 but now cant see usb printer

use flags:USE="64bit X aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdparanoia cdr chm cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt css cups curl curlwrappers dans dbus debug doc dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd evo faac faad fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm geoip gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jack java javascript jpeg kde lame lda ldap libnotify lirc lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mmap mmx mozila mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plasma png ppds pppd ps python qt-static qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline reflection rss samba sdl session smp snmp sockets spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs syslog tcpd tiff timidity tk truetype truetype-fonts tryetype type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vhosts vnc vorbis x264 xinetd xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib"

----------

## xaviermiller

(sorry bad answer about PHP).

Did you compiled USB printer support in the kernel ?

Can you see it in kernel message

(dmesg | grep -i printer)

----------

## treelin

this command shows nothing

so i have to execute genkernel all again?

----------

## xaviermiller

and dmesg | grep -i usb ?

----------

## treelin

dmesg | grep -i usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usb 2-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-4: New USB device found, idVendor=04a9, idProduct=1728

usb 2-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-4: Product: MX300 series

usb 2-4: Manufacturer: Canon

usb 2-4: SerialNumber: 419F11

usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choiceLast edited by treelin on Thu Aug 13, 2009 2:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

So, there is no USB printer detected by the kernel. Yes, you need to add the module for USB printing (in devices / USB / USB printer support)

----------

## treelin

how could i do this?

----------

## xaviermiller

call genkernel with option "--menuconfig" (and other options), or "make menuconfig" in the kernel directory

Then go "Drivers / USB", and add support for USB printers as module.

Then save (exit), compile, and reboot.

See:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Read http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

----------

## treelin

ok!thank you guys!i have installed the printer successfully!

----------

